# Webcam Driver



## freerider (Mar 21, 2006)

I just recieved a free webcam because the owner lost the cd with the driver on

i dont no what type the webcam is, what make it is or anything, but i know it works, IF it had the right driver

how can i find which driver i need and where can i get it from?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try the diagnostic tool *Everest*

Go to Computer>Summary or Devices and it should give you the name of the webcam and a link to the manufacturer's homepage where you can download the correct driver.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Are there any numbers or labels on the webcam? Can you post a picture?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you plug it in, go into device manager and you should see it listed under Other Devices. The name will be there.


----------



## freerider (Mar 21, 2006)

this is the webcam, when i plug it in it says - nothing but pc camera
it says the driver on the computer cannot be found

plz help


----------



## Mike.H (May 14, 2006)

I don't reccognize it from the pic, I suggest you follow what Koala said and see what Everest says.


----------



## freerider (Mar 21, 2006)

i tried the same webcam, minus the disk, on my desktop rather than my laptop, and it works :S 

whats different?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Does your desktop tell you the name of the webcam?


----------



## freerider (Mar 21, 2006)

that is all it say

Field	Value
USB Device	PC Camera


----------



## freerider (Mar 21, 2006)

I went onto the first pc it was installed in, and the name of the camera is

USB Web Camera

That is all it says

i'm confused


----------



## freerider (Mar 21, 2006)

can anyone help me or should i just give up?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Plug it back into thhe laptop and see if this program can find the driver.
http://www.soft14.com/Utilities_and...cs/Unknown_Device_Identifier_2455_Review.html


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If you plug it into the laptop and put everest home on that, it should provide a link for the driver.


----------

